# gurgle souind from liquid inlet to evaporator



## doggone (Oct 10, 2011)

<P>never had a sound before ( in 20 years) but after A compressor change the evaporator makes thei sound all during the cooling cycle.</P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>
<P>At 100F outdoor air temp I get 59F at the regiester nearest ( about 5 feet) to the evaporator. At 100 F the condenser temp rise is about 20F it is a 4 ton split  R22 system</P>


----------

